# Replacing a roof in sections



## davin (Feb 21, 2021)

Going to tackle my first roof and will be working solo.

Asphalt 1500 sq ft hipped ranch with attached garage and four season room. Probably will use GAF Timberline. 

Due to concerns of a slow pace being one guy and weather... I am thinking of tackling this in sections...using the hip rafters and ridge to separate sections.

Does anyone have advice or know of any videos/guides/books on best practices on doing this?

Would I be better off just ripping it off completely and buying a big tarp?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

We do multi-day jobs this way all the time. To keep things dry, lap your underlayment and the shingles over the hip or ridge a bit. Causes a bit more waste, but will keep your home dry.


----------



## Gusson (Feb 27, 2021)

Good luck. It takes time and energy for sure.


----------



## Chananain (Sep 9, 2021)

If you want to build yourself you have to be very careful and do everything right and thorough. I did something similar but not having any studies in architecture or experience in construction, I made a lot of mistakes, later I needed Roof repair. In your case I hope it's different and you don't have such problems. The materials you have chosen are quite durable, so from this perspective I do not think there are any blunders. Another tip that I would like to give you is not to save on the most important pieces, later you will regret


----------

